# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Σταθερό Τηλέφωνο] Σταθερό τηλέφωνο - δείχνει κατειλημμένο

## ΕΛΛΗΝ

Γειά σας. Έχω το εξής πρόβλημα με σταθερά τηλέφωνα: 

Ενώ το ακουστικό είναι κατεβασμένο, η λυχνία « IN USE » είναι αναμένη.

Δεν σβήνει αν σηκώσω το ακουστικό. Φαίνεται σαν κατειλημμένο συνεχώς το τηλέφωνο. 

Έτσι, ούτε να καλέσω μπορώ ούτε να δεχθώ κλήσεις.

Μου κάνει εντύπωσιν ότι συνέβη ταυτοχρόνως σε δύο συσκευές.

Εννοώ, ότι αντικατέστησα την πρώτη και μετά από λιγες ημέρες έπαθε και η άλλη το ίδιο.

Πάντως, αυτή που έβαλα τώρα λειτουργεί ομαλώς εδω και πολύν καιρό.

Η πρώτη με το πρόβλημα είναι PROTONE και την αγόρασα από τοΝ Ο.Τ.Ε.

Η άλλη γράφει THOMSON TELECOM. Είναι από το ελεύθερο εμπόριο.

Κάποια ιδέα γαι λύση;;;  Αξίζει να τις πάω γαι επισκευή;;; Αν ναι...Πού; Περιοχή Αθηνών; Είδα ότι έχει ο Ο.Τ.Ε. επισκευές αλλά θα είναι η τελευταία λύσις.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## konman

> Ενώ το ακουστικό είναι κατεβασμένο, η λυχνία « IN USE » είναι αναμένη.
> 
> Δεν σβήνει αν σηκώσω το ακουστικό. Φαίνεται σαν κατειλημμένο συνεχώς το τηλέφωνο.


Ξεσυνδεσε τη μια συσκευη και αν δουλευει κανονικα 
η αλλη τοτε θα ξερεις ακριβως απο που ειναι το προβλημα.

----------


## ΕΛΛΗΝ

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ.
Την έχω ξεσυνδέσει. Ενώ είναι κατεβασμένο το ακουστικό δείχνει σαν να λειτουργεί. Όταν πατάω το πλήκτρο που τερματίζει η συνομιλια δεν γίνεται τίποτε.

----------


## ira

Δοκίμασε με κάποια άλλη συσκευή αν έχεις πρόχειρη για να βεβαιωθείς ότι πράγματι φταίει η συσκευή σου και κοίταξε την συνδεσμολογία στο μοντεμ σου.
Έχεις pstn ή isdn?

----------


## ΕΛΛΗΝ

Έχω ISDN. Δοκίμασα. Πάλι το ίδιο. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Μόλις το συνδέω, με την πρώτη κλήση «κολλάει» στο IN USE. Και δεν λειτουργεί το κλείστρο. Που κλείνουμε τη γραμμή.

----------


## ΕΛΛΗΝ

> Έχω ISDN. Δοκίμασα. Πάλι το ίδιο. Δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω. Μόλις το συνδέω, με την πρώτη κλήση «κολλάει» στο IN USE. Και δεν λειτουργεί το κλείστρο. Που κλείνουμε τη γραμμή.


Συγγνώμη. PSTN ψηφιακή.

----------


## ira

Συνδέεται η συσκευή απ'ευθείας στην πρίζα ή είναι πάνω στο ρουτερ του adsl?
Έλεγξε την συνδεσμολογία του ρουτερ και το σπλιτερ μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο σφαλμα εκεί.

Έχεις δοκιμάσει να χρησιμοποιήσεις αυτές τις συγκεκριμένες συσκευές σε άλλη τηλεφωνική γραμμη?

----------


## ΕΛΛΗΝ

Τώρα εινα εκτός συνδέσεως. Αλλά η τελευταία δοκιμή έγινε απευθείας στην πρίζα.

Δεν ξέρω αν συμφέρει και αν υπάρχει κάπου να επισκευάζεται...

----------


## ira

Αν σου έχουν χαλάσει δύο συσκευές είναι πιθανόν να χαλάσει και η επόμενη.
Είναι πιθανό να επισκευάζονται αλλά δεν ξέρω που θα μπορούσες να τις πας για επισκευή.
Έχω την γνώμη ότι θα έπρεπε να τις δοκίμαζες σε άλλη τηλεφωνική γραμμή.
Εάν στην διαδικασία της δοκιμής σε μια από τις πριζες σου υπήρχε το ρουτερ και το σπλιτ μας ακυρώνει την δοκιμή.
Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βγάλτα όλα και δοκίμασε απ'ευθείας.

----------


## ΕΛΛΗΝ

Θα κάνω και νέα δοκιμή. Θα επανέλθω. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## xsterg

φιλε μου δεν αξιζει η επισκευη των απλων αναλογικων με ή χωρις αναγνωριση. η επισκευη τους μονο ειναι οσο η αγορα νεας.

----------


## ΕΛΛΗΝ

Δυστυχώς! Δοκίμασα και σε Ο.Τ.Ε. και σε άλλη εταρεία. Και σε απ'ευθείας πρίζα και με σπλίτερ...Τα ίδια... Η αλήθεια είναι ότι στον Ο.Τ.Ε. για ένα λεπτό -περίπου- λειτούργησε!

----------


## ira

Σκεφτόμουνα μήπως έφταιγε το σπλιτερ αλλά αν δεν δούλεψαν και σε άλλη τηλεφωνική γραμμή εκτός σπιτιού τι να πω!
Είναι περίεργο να σου χαλάνε οι συσκευές!Τόσα χρόνια που έχω τηλεφωνική γραμμή μια φορά μου έχει χαλάσει συσκευή.
Δώσε την γραμμή σου βλάβη οπωσδήποτε!

Ας κάνουμε μια ακόμη προσπάθεια.
Αποσύνδεσε όλες τις συσκευές,ρουτερ,τηλεφωνική συσκευή και σπλιτερ μετά κάνε μια κλήση από το κινητό σου στον αριθμό σου να δουμε αν καλεί.
Μετά βάλε μόνο το σπλιτερ και ξαναδοκίμασε,κατόπιν βάλε και το ρουτερ και δοκίμασε,πάντα χωρίς τηλεφωνική συσκευή να καλέσεις από το κινητό για να δούμε αν θα δείχνει ο αριθμός σου κατειλημμένος.
Εάν η βλάβη είναι μόνο στις συσκευές ο αριθμός θα καλείται.
Εάν δεν καλείται ο αριθμός και δεν είναι βλάβη του σπλιτερ η βλάβη είναι στην τηλεφωνική γραμμή.
Επειδή η βλάβη είναι ασυνήθιστη, αν έχεις την καλοσύνη πες μου τα αποτελέσματα των δοκιμών. :Smile:

----------

ΕΛΛΗΝ (04-02-13)

----------


## ΕΛΛΗΝ

Γεια σας. Καλεί κανονικά. Δεν μιλάει. Θα κάνω μία προσπάθεια μήπως φτιάχνονται, αν και δεν θα συμφέρει. Και δεν ξέρω και ποιος μπορεί να τις κοιτάξει. Έχει ο Ο.Τ.Ε. τμήμα αλλά δενμε ενθουσιάζει η ιδέα (για διάφορους λόγους). Θα επανέλθω...

----------

ira (27-01-13)

----------


## ΕΛΛΗΝ

Καλημέρα. Στον Ο.Τ.Ε. είπαν πως πρέπει να εγγραφώ με συνδρομή σε μια υπηρεσία γαι να έρθει τεχνικός να το εξετάσει.Να μου δώσουν μία προσωρινή συσκευή.Και μετά θα μου προτείνουν μία από το κατάστημά τους αν δεν επισκευάζεται η βλάβη. Σε ένα κατάστημα είπαν πως μάλλον φταίει η πλακέτα. Χωρίς -καν- να το δουν. «Δεν φτιάχνεται», είπαν. Οπότε... το παρατάμε μάλλον. Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------

ira (29-01-13)

----------


## giorgosssss

σωστά ... πάνε πάρε καμιά καινούρια ... το τ κινεζια κυκλοφορεί στα χαμηλά επίπεδα τιμών το ξέρουμε  ... εφόσον τ πήρες απο κατάστημα οτε γιατί δεν πας να σ αλλάξουν ? ειχα πάρει και εχω μια με 12ε και είχε πρόβλημα στο άγκιστρο που και που ... πακέτο όπως ηταν πίσω πήρα άλλη και τέλος ..

----------


## ΕΛΛΗΝ

Έχουν περάσει κάποια έτη.Δεν υπάρχει-πλέον-εγγύησις.

----------

